# Training help for my GSP



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I have an 11 month old GSP. I can't get her to listen when outside. In the house she sits, lays down, stays, etc. Every now and then she get free from the kids or me and runs away. She used to run to the nearest brushpile are root around. I could walk up and catch her. Lately when I get close she runs away from me. I never hit her when I catch her to make her afraid of me.

Any ideas how to get this dog to listen eg. "stop" or "come" when she gets free? Would a shock collar train her? If I can't teach her I have to give her away and it would kill the kids to do so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

put some electric on that dog. Its instincts and a good thing if you want to hunt with it, although im sure it is quite frustrating. Check out lcsupply.com and look for this http://www.lcsupply.com/LCS-Bird-Dog-Trainer-II-Collar/productinfo/BDT2/ its a good combo setup beeper/shock. Will be more than enough to get the job done. odds are after training with it, you'll not have to use it to control the dog, just occasionally correct it. Once the dog knows you can reach out and touch them from afar the game changes. Till then when the dog runs from you when you get close walk the other way, or entice it back with hotdogs. good luck


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Train the dog !!!! Keep her on a loooooong rope and let her drift away. Call her and if she doesn't come pull her in by the rope as gently as you can while calling her. REWARD her BIG TIME when she gets to you, whether its her doing or you pulling. Do this hundreds of times!!! Just praising her a lot or hot dog bites are good if you have to give her a treat.

I had a dog I had the same problem with and she was on a rope for a couple of months before she finally learned...partly due to her stubborness I think....but once she learned she always came to me after that.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Another good trick if you're having any trouble training a dog is to just make them lie still.....starting for 30 seconds if that's all she'll do then work up to 20 or 30 minutes. If she gets up tell her to lie down or whatever command you use and force her back down. Use your head and make her do it as long as it feels right....trying to make it a little longer day by day.

The point is to make them understand you are the Alpha and they have to listen to you. If you can end up telling your dog to lie down and she stays there till you tell her ok..you will have a good trained dog guaranteed.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Bring her down sometime, I have a couple dogs of my own, and have been through the same issues you have. Would love to help. 

First off, exercise, discipline, then affection

How much exercise is the pup getting? Do you own a treadmill?

Electricity works well, but only if the pup understands the correction.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Ive used electric and a long rope. Both work good. Main thing is keep working with them and make sure they no you r the boss not them. Some dogs are more stubborn or high strung and require more attention. My weimeraner just turn 2 and she listens well but i still go through some training drills with her every once in a while. Keep working with the young dog and it will come around. Especially if the kids are in love with the dog.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. 

The dog follows me around the house every where. If I get up to get a drink she gets up too. If I go into the computer room she follows me. If I lay down after work she scratches at my door to come in and doesn't bother with the kids. I think she understands Im the boss.

We take her out on a 25 ft retractable leash 5-6 times a day plus she gets to go out on her 50 ft run with a 30 ft leash. She's all energy and high speed 100% of the time. Lately I've been connecting the run line (30 ft) to the retractable leash (25 ft) and take her in the back on that. She likes the extra ability to run but just won't listen. 

I guess I have to break her hardheadedness. She gets in the backyard by the railroad tracks and thickets and goes into her hunting mode smelling all around. She disregards everything she hears.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Increase the exercise, big time. It will change your life together.

My dogs are 1/2 the size and are capable of running 30 miles+ in a single day of hunting (astro GPS Collar)

They also have no problem keeping up with me on the dirt-bike when riding back in the woods, I can almost assure you that under-exercise is part of the problem.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

gold jc said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> The dog follows me around the house every where. If I get up to get a drink she gets up too. If I go into the computer room she follows me. If I lay down after work she scratches at my door to come in and doesn't bother with the kids. I think she understands Im the boss.
> 
> ...


Yep! That's a GSP! My friend has them and they are all energy, like a lightning bolt in a dog's body! They don't know the meaning of the word "relax", and can be a bit hard headed. Lots of exercise to burn off energy, lots of time working with her to reinforce commands and discipline, and something to entertain the brain during down time are musts with this breed. 

One thing about the electronic collars is, they're all not only about electricity, or shocking. His collar, a Tri-tronics, I believe, just buzzes or vibrates on the lowest setting. Now that his lead hunter, Abigail, knows what the game is all about, this is what we use most and it's rare that we even have to do that. She's learned that when we call her to put her in a new area, it's because we want to hunt with her and think that there are birds there.

We belong to a hunting club just over the PA line that stocks pheasant during the season. The opener is 10/20. Normally, we hunt with "The Pointer Sisters"! Abigail, Yancy and Olga. For opening morning, when it's a zoo with tons of guys and dogs around, we've decided to go with Abigail only. When hunting she tends strictly to business! Even after a retrieve, when she gives you the bird and you want to pet her and praise her up, she'll sit still for about two pats and then it's like, "Hey, there are birds to be hunted, so let's get at it!", and away she goes! 

Do you hunt your dog, or do you have plans to? I would highly recommend it. Train her up, teach her to retrieve, and take her hunting! That's what they live for! Believe me, she will love you for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Make sure you don't chase her when she runs from you...then it becomes a game for her. If you show no interest and just go sit down and watch she may come to you.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Train the dog !!!! Keep her on a loooooong rope and let her drift away. Call her and if she doesn't come pull her in by the rope as gently as you can while calling her. REWARD her BIG TIME when she gets to you, whether its her doing or you pulling. Do this hundreds of times!!! Just praising her a lot or hot dog bites are good if you have to give her a treat.
> 
> I had a dog I had the same problem with and she was on a rope for a couple of months before she finally learned...partly due to her stubborness I think....but once she learned she always came to me after that.


+1. This is how I trained my GSP. Although hundreds of times may not be enough, perhaps a thousand times or so . A good shock collar is a must once you start hunting. My GSP is the best dog I've ever owned and the best bird dog I've ever seen. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Our GSP disappears for an hour every time we take him out to hunt, so I understand what you are going through! What has helped this is exercising with him BEFORE turning him loose, our tritronics collar, and little else! It is as if they are deaf once free... I lost him last year for an hour, took him in the back field to plant some trees. He of course, took off at the first chance he got, and me being 8 months pregnant at the time, I gave up chasing him pretty quick! I yelled at him for a while, and got to witness selective hearing first hand. Finally I heard a series of yelps coming from the woods in the distance (thought to myself, well he's gotten eaten by coyotes, serves him right), and a moment later see a decent buck run out of the woods with Coty hot on his heels. When he did show up on the front porch shortly there after, he had a big bloody welt on the top of his head, I assume from where the buck taught him a lesson.

I hope you can reign your girl in! I've heard females are a little calmer than the males, our boy is two and a half this year so I am crossing my fingers we get to do less chasing and more hunting with him, as he really is a great bird dog!


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with all what has been said already. Give that working dog a job!! And PLENTY of excercise as a good dog is a tired dog. One other point that I would like to mention.........I trained my dog as if there is no other person on earth. Make it all about you without causing separation anxiety. It is a lot of work but there is no greater satisfaction than having a dog who is well trained and others wanting their dog to be like yours!! Good luck!!


----------



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

There are characteristics in GSP's stemming from the bloodlines, from big ranging to close ranging, it can be a chore to change those natural tendencies, pull in a long ranger and lengthen a close ranger.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i met the dog the owner brought her over for some exercise and a little training. she is a handful my wirehair didn't want to play with her she was all over the place on him.we put her on a check cord and and tied a little weight to it for her to drag around and tire out a little bit. then we worked on a come back command on the check cord with treats and the more she explored my yard and she started to calm down. i have spoken with the owner and he has been working with her and he told me he runs her first and then works on comeback and she is doing better. but like any young dog he has a lot of work to do.


----------

